# Pacific Madrone- driftwood



## kurtv (Nov 29, 2009)

If you don't live on the pacific coast, theres this tree called a madrone which i believe to be somewhat related to the manzanita. anyways, since theres loads of madrone trees literally in my backyard, and after some quick research, I decided to go for it and cleaned a few nice looking pieces to use in my aquarium. So far, so good. Fish seem happy as ever, no evidence of leeching or any ph fluctuation. But I wanted to know if anyone has ever used this or know anything about madrone wood. I know that it doesnt leech and is similar properties of manzanita. So what do you think?


----------



## Airphotog (Feb 3, 2010)

I think it is called madrona and it is very hard. They put it in cages for parrots to perch and chew on.


----------



## kurtv (Nov 29, 2009)

yup that would be it.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Any pics of it?


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Sound swell

Im looking for a stump, so do provide pics. It helps a lot.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Arbutus menziesii

Very closely related to Manzanita. I would assume it would be very good in an aquarium. The wood is hard, and dense. If the bark will stay on it is brilliant red. Sometimes the branches grow in a spiral that adds interest to the wood. Even the smaller twigs are hard wood, and will last a long time in the tank.


----------



## kurtv (Nov 29, 2009)

some shoddily done photography


----------



## bluegardener (Jun 5, 2006)

How is the madrone working out for you? Did you use aged wood or fresh?


----------



## kurtv (Nov 29, 2009)

The madrone is doing really well, it looks really nice, no problems to report. I would recommend only using pieces that look and feel pretty dead. But I'm not an expert


----------

